# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أحكام العلامة الألباني بحق الشيخ البوطي

## ابو حفصة الشامي

*أحكام العلامة الألباني بحق الشيخ البوطي*

 أحكام العلامة الألباني بحق الشيخ البوطي وليد ملحم 25-6-2012  	الحمد لله واشهد ألا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  	أما بعد:  	إن من فضل الله علينا أن جعل للحق جنودا ينفون عنه تحريف الغالين وانتحال  المبطلين وتأويل الجاهلين ومن أولئك الجنود الأفذاذ الشيخ العلامة ناصر  الدين الألباني رحمه الله الذي نذر مهجة حياته وسنين عمره في نشر السنة  النبوية والدفاع عنها ورد كيد أهل البدع والضلال, فكان رحمه الله أحد  المجددين لهذا الدين في هذا العصر .  	وكان ممن رد عليهم الشيخ الألباني أحد المعتدين المتعالمين الذين تصدوا  للطعن في منهج السلف , ألا وهو الشيخ محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي الذي تجاوز في  عدوانه التهجم على السلفيين ونشر بعض المقالات الفاسدة في التنقيص من  شأنهم, إلى أن يكون مساندا ومؤازرا لنظام القتل والضلال النصيري على الأرض  السورية المباركة , وتخلى البوطي بذلك عن مساندة أهله المظلومين  والمنكوبين, وبموقفه الشائن هذا خسر رتبة ومنزلة العلماء الربانيين الذين  لا يخافون في الله لومة لائم, والذين يقفون في وجه الباطل وينصرون الحق,  وكان كعلماء السلاطين الذين يقصدون أبواب الملوك ليستدروا رضاه أو ينالوا  من فتات موائده :  	وكما قيل : "  نعم الأمراء على أبواب العلماء ، وبئس العلماء على أبواب الأمراء "  	لقد لبس البوطي جبة العلماء ولم يعطها حقها وهكذا تفعل البدعة بأهلها, ومع  إمتداد سنين عمر البوطي لم يتب الى الله ولم يرعوي بل إزداد شره وترديه  وهكذا السيئة لا تجلب الا سيئة ....  	وأذكر بأني سمعت للشيخ "على الحلبي" حفظه الله شريطا ذكر فيه: بأنه نصح  أحد المتبنين للفكر التكفيري بأن يترك هذا المذهب, ولكنه لم يستجب فسمع عنه  بعد فترة بأنه أصبح شيوعيا!!نسأل الله العافية... وهكذا تفعل المعصية  والإصرار عليها بأهلها .  	ذكر إبن وضاح عن أيوب قال: كان عندنا رجل يرى رأياً فتركه فأتيت محمد بن  سيرين فقلت: أشعرت أن فلانا ترك رأيه؟ قال: أنظر إلى ماذا يتحول؟ إن آخر  الحديث هي أشد عليهم من أوله:" يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية  ثم لا يعودون إليه " وسئل أحمد بن حنبل عن معنى ذلك فقال: لا يوفق للتوبة.  	قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله: عقوبة العلماء موت القلب، وموت القلب طلب الدنيا بعمل الآخرة، وأنشدوا:  	عجبت لمبتاع الضلالة بالهـدى       ومن يشتري دنياه بالدين أعجب  	وأعجب من هذين من باع دينه      بـدنيـا سواه فهو من ذين أعجب  	لقد شخص الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله بدقة الناقد البصير حال الشيخ البوطي  قبل قرابة أربعين سنة كيف لاوهو الخبير بأحوال الفرق والشخصيات المنحرفة ,  حتى أن من يقرأ أحكامه على البوطي يعتقد أن تلك الأحكام قد قيلت بهذه  الأيام بعد أن إنكشف حال البوطي وبان عواره.  	لقد التبس حال البوطي على كثير من الناس خاصة بعد أن قامت بعض الفضائيات  بنشر محاضراته ودروسة ولكن يأبى الله الا أن يكشف حال من يلبس ثوب الزور  ويفضحه , وكما قال الشاعر زهير بن أبي سلمى :  	ومهما تكن عند امرئ من خليقة * * * وإن خالها تخفى على الناس تعلم  	والبوطي هو شيخ سوري من مواليد عام 1929م  عُين في عام 1975م وكيلاً لكلية الشريعة في جامعة دمشق، وعُين في عام 1977م عميداً لها.  	عاصر الشيخ البوطي الشيخ المحدث ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله وكانت بين  الشيخين صولات وجولات كانت حاسمة لصالح الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله , حيث  تبنى الشيخ البوطي تسفيه منهج السلف ,.وتبنى كذلك بعض العقائد المنحرفة .  	لقد رد الشيخ الجليل العلامة الألباني رحمه الله على البوطي ووجه له النصح  ووصف حاله ومنهجه بدقه حتى لكأن الشيخ الالباني يعيش بيننا ويرى ما يفعله  البوطي من مساندة للطغيان والكفر النصيري , وهذا من نظرة الشيخ الألباني  الثاقبة والبعيدة حيث رزقه الله رؤية واضحة للأمور وهذا بسب توفيق الله  واتباعه منهج السلف وكما قيل " من حَكًمَ السنة نطق بالحكمة "  	ومن أمثلة ما ذكره  الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في حق البوطي قوله :  	فإن كل من يتتبع ما يكتبه الدكتور البوطي في كتبه ورسائله ويتحدث به في  خطبه ومجالسه يجده لا يفتأ يتهجم فيها على السلفيين عامة وعلي من دونهم  خاصة ويشهر بهم بين العامة والغوغاء ويرميهم بالجهل والضلال وبالتبله  والجنون ويلقبهم ب ( السفليين ) و ( السخفيين ) وليس هذا فقط بل هو يحاول أن يثير الحكام ضدهم برميه إياهم بأنهم عملاء للاستعمار [1].  إلى غير ذلك من الأكاذيب والترهات التي سجلها عليه الأستاذ محمد عيد عباسي  في كتابه القيم ( بدعة التعصب المذهبي ) ( ص 274 - 300 )(دفاع عن الحديث  النبوي والسيرة ص ج – ط: مؤسسة ومكتبة الخافقين)  	فما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة اليس هذا وصف دقيق لما يقوم به البوطي ألآن بل  لونشر كلام الشيخ الألباني ألآن لاعتقد السامع أن هذا القول صرح به في هذه  الأوقات :  	واليكم بعد هذه المقدمة  أقوال الشيخ الألباني وأحكامه بحق البوطي وقد إنتقيتها من كتب الشيخ رحمه الله :  	1- ظالم لنفسه :  	ولا أدري كيف سمح هذا المؤلف الظالم لنفسه  أن يصدر مثل هذا الحكم الذي لا يستطيع إصداره إلا الله عز و جل المطلع  وحده على خفايا القلوب ومكنونات الصدور ولا تخفى عليه خافية (التوسل ص84 – ط  : المكتب الإسلامي)  	2- مبتدع :  	هذه شبهة أخرى لم تكن معروفة فيما مضى من القرون إبتدعها  وروجها الدكتور البوطي ذاته إذ قرر في كتابه ( فقه السيرة ص 344 - 455 )  خلال حديثه عن الدروس المستفادة من غزوة الحديبية مشروعية التبرك بآثار  النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ثم قاس على ذلك التوسل بذاته بعد وفاته وأتى  نتيجة لذلك برأي غريب وعجيب لم يقل به أحد من المشتغلين بالعلم حتى من  المغرقين في التقليد والجمود والتعصب والابتداع في الدين (التوسل ص152-153-  ط: المكتب الإسلامي)  	ولم يقصد الإمام ابن قدامة بل ونجزم بأنه لم يخطر في باله ذاك المعنى الخاطىء الذي يحمله عليه البوطي وأمثاله من المبتدعين، ويريدون حمل الألفاظ الشرعية عليه.(التوسل ص171 – ط : المكتب الاسلامي)  	3- جاهل :  	ووقع في جهل فظيع بالحقائق الشرعية مما لا يجوز أن يقع فيه طالب علم يحترم نفسه (التوسل ص157- 158- ط : المكتب الإسلامي)  	4- يقول بلسانه ما لا يعتقد في قلبه :  	وإذا كان الدكتور البوطي ما يزال في شك من ذلك وإذا كان يرى جواز ذلك  فعليه أن يثبته عمليا بأن يدعو من على منبره بمثل الدعوات السابقات وإن لم  يفعل - ولن يفعل إن شاء الله ما بقي فيه عقل وفي قلبه ذرة من إيمان - فذلك  دليل على أنه يقول بلسانه ما لا يعتقد في قلبه.(التوسل ص161- ط: المكتب الإسلامي)  	5- خائن علميا ومحرف :  	ومن المؤسف أن الدكتور قد إرتكب في هذا النقل الصغير خيانة علمية مكشوفة , وحرف كلامي تحريفي سيئا... فانظر رحمك الله كيف غير الدكتور كلامي وحرفه  وما أرى له بذلك من غرض إلا أن يتاح له المجال للطعن في وإثارة العامة علي  فهل يتفق هذا الصنيع - أخي القارئ - مع تقوى الله عز و جل والإخلاص في  الوصول إلى الحق (التوسل ص161 – ط: المكتب الإسلامي)  	6- مفتري وكذاب :  	والظاهر أن الدكتور لا يطيب له عيش ولا يهنأ له بال إلا إذا افترى على السلفيين وكذب عليهم كذبا مكشوفا حينا ومغطى حينا آخر(التوسل ص163 – ط : المكتب الإسلامي)  	وواضح من هذا بجلاء أنه يتهم السلفيين بأنهم يعتقدون أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان له تأثير ذاتي في الأشياء حال حياته . وهذا كذب صراح وافتراء مكشوف  لم يقل به سلفي قط بل ولا خطر في بال أحد من السلفيين البتة وكيف يقولونه  وهم دعاة التوحيد الخالص والدين الصحيح والذين جعلوا أكبر همهم دعوة الناس  إلى إخلاص عبوديتهم لله تعالى وحده وتخليص عقائدهم من كل شائبة من شوائب  الشرك والتنديد بكل ما يخدش جناب التوحيد ولو كان ذلك خطأ لفظيا .(التوسل ص  163 – ط: المكتب الإسلامي )  	7- تكفير السلفيين:  	وشيء آخر نذكره هنا وهو أن كلام البوطي السابق ( ومن ادعى شيئا من ذلك يكفر بإجماع المسلمين ) يفيد لمن تأمله تكفير السلفيين  عموما وهذا كذب آخر واتهام ظالم لا شك أن الله تعالى سيحاسبه عليه لأن  السلفيين هم مسلمون بل هم أحق الناس بصفة الإسلام (التوسل ص164 – ط :  المكتب الإسلامي)  	8- جرأة وفهم شاذ وجهل بمعاني الألفاظ المستعملة في اللغة والشرع :  	ومن الغريب حقا أن يتجرأ الدكتور البوطي فيدعي إجماع الأئمة والفقهاء بما فيهم الشوكاني وابن قدامة والصنعاني على فهمه الشاذ المبني على جهل فظيع بمعاني الألفاظ المستعملة في اللغة والشرع (التوسل ص169- 170 – ط : المكتب الإسلامي)  	9- جاهل أو متجاهل:  	ضعف الزيادة التي أشار الدكتور إليها وسكت عنها جهلا أو تجاهلا (التوسل ص172- ط : المكتب الإسلامي)  	ومن الغرائب أن يغتر بتوثيق الواقدي بعض متعصبة الشافعية ، ما سبب ذلك إلا غلبة الأهواء ، والجهل بهذا العلم على  كثير من الكتاب كالدكتور البوطي الذي اعتمد على روايات الواقدي وصححها في  كتابه " فقه السيرة (السلسلة الضعيفة ج2ص147 – ط : دار المعارف)  	10- ذو شبهة :  	ومما سبق كله يتبين لكل منصف مريد للحق بطلان تلك الشبهة  البوطية وسقوطها . وصدق الله تبارك وتعالى إذ يقول : ( بل نقذف بالحق على  الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون ) ويقول : ( ولا يأتونك  بمثل إلا جئناك بالحق وأحسن تفسيرا )(التوسل ص172- ط: المكتب الإسلامي)  	11- مخلط : ومن تخاليط (الدكتور) البوطي قوله في كتابه "فقه السيرة....الخ (السلسلة الضعيفة ج13ص 1010 – ط : دار المعارف)  	وظاهر كلام الدكتور البوطي أنه يجيز هذا التوسل العجيب ويعده هو والتبرك  بأثر من آثار النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم شيئا واحدا وهو بهذا يخلط خلطا  قبيحا ومع ذلك لا يخجل من اتهام السلفيين بأنهم يخلطون خلطا عجيبا لا مسوغ  له فقد علم القراء من الذي يخلط ويخبط خبط عشواء  	 إن هذا ليذكرنا حقا بالمثل العربي القائل : رمتني بدائها وانسلت . وصدق النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم حيث يقول :  	 ( صحيح ) ( إن مما أدرك الناس من كلام النبوة الأولى : إذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت ) . (التوسل ص 159 – ط: المكتبة الإسلامية)  	12- مستكبر :  	فعزوه لحديث عائشة خطأ فاضح واضح من أخطاء الدكتور الكثيرة ، التي كنا قد كشفنا عن كثير منها في نقدي إياه  ، ولكنه يأبى ويستكبر ، ولا يرجع إلى الصواب !(السلسلة الضعيفة ج13ص 1010 – ط: دار المعارف)  	13- يوهم القراء :  	وها هو الآن يكتفي بسوقه لحديث أبي مويهبة موهماً القراء صحته بعزوه  	- أولاً - إياه في صلب الكتاب لإبن إسحاق وابن سعد ! وأعاده في التعليق مضيفاً  	إليه ذاك العزو الباطل !! (السلسلة الضعيفة ج13ص 1010 – ط: مكتبة المعارف )  	14- مفتري :  	 ( تنبيه ) : هذا الحديث استدل به الدكتور البوطي في آخر كتابه " فقه  	السيرة " على شرعية زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم التي زعم أن إبن تيمية  	ينكرها ! و نحن و إن كنا لا نخالفه في هذا الإستدلال ، فإنه ظاهر ، و لكنا ننبه  	القراء بأن هذا الزعم باطل و افتراء على إبن تيمية رحمه الله (السلسلة الصحيحة ج 5ص667 – ط مكتبة المعارف)  	ومن طاماته وافتراءاته قوله في ( فقه السيرة ) ( ص 354 - الطبعة الثالثة) (دفاع عن الحديث النبوي والسيرة ج1ص ج – ط : مؤسسة ومكتبة الخافقين )  	15- لا علم ولا تحقيق ولا أدب :  	وقد انتقدني في ثلاث مواطن منه تمنيت - يشهد الله - أن يكون مصيبا ولو في  واحد منها ولكنه على العكس من ذلك فقد كشف بذلك كله أن هذه الشهادات  العالية وما يسمونه ب ( الدكتوراه ) لا تعطي لصاحبها علما وتحقيقا وأدبا  وإني لأرجو أن تتاح لي الفرصة لأتمكن من بيان هذا الإجمال والله المستعان )  (دفاع عن الحديث النبوي والسيرة ج1ص ب – ط : مؤسسة ومكتبة الخافقين)  	16- لا يخاف أو يخجل من أن يكذبه الواقع ولا يستحي  :  	وهذا الحديث من أحاديث كثيرة أوردها الدكتور البوطي في كتابه "فقه السيرة  النبوية" ؛ الذي زعم في مقدمة الجزء الثاني أنه اعتمد فيه أولاً : على صحاح  السنة ، وثانياً : على ما صح من أخبار السيرة في كتبها . قال :  	"وأهم ما اعتمدت عليه من ذلك : "سيرة ابن هشام" ، و "طبقات ابن سعد" ..." !  	هكذا قال ! دون أي خوف أو خجل من أن يكذبه الواقع  في كتابه المذكور ؛ فقد ملأه بأحاديث كثيرة واهية ، وأخرى مما لا إسناد له  ؛ كهذا الحديث ! وصدق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذ يقول :  	"إذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت" .(السلسلة الضعيفة ج10ص470 – ط : مكتبة المعارف)   	17- حقد على السلفيين :  	ولعلم الدكتور بهذا الفضل الإلهي على السلفيين حمله حقده عليهم  أن يحاول إبطال دلالة الآية المذكورة على ما سلف بل وعلى تضليل السلفيين  مجددا لفهمهم إياها هذا الفهم الواضح و أنها تعني أن الاتباع دليل المحبة  وأنها لا تنفك عنه .  	(دفاع عن الحديث النبوي والسيرة ص د – ط مؤسسة ومكتبة الخافقين )  	هذه بعض الأحكام التي حكم بها العلامة الألباني رحمه الله على الشيخ  البوطي ونرجو أن لا نكون قد جنينا أو تعدينا عليه , فإن من يتتبع حاله يجد  بأنه إبتعد عن الحق وتجاوز هذه الأوصاف بكثير, إذ إن البوطى وقف في صف بشار  النصيري المنتمي للفرقة التي كفرها جميع علماء المسلمين وأدار وجهه عن ما  يعانيه شعبنا السوري من مجازر دموية وانتهاك للأعراض وتدمير للبيوت , ولم  يهتم بكل تلك الكوارث التي ألمت بأهل السنة في سوريا ,وقد توعد الله العالم  الذي لم يعمل بعلمه وسار في ركب الجبابرة والطغاة بعقاب أليم .  	قال تعالى :  	{ وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِيَ آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا فَانسَلَخَ  مِنْهَا فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ }الأعراف175  	 وقال الحسن رضي الله عنه: لا تكن ممن يجمع علم العلماء وطرائف الحكماء ويجري في العمل مجرى السفهاء.  	وقيل لإبراهيم بن عيينة: أي الناس أطول ندماً? قال:أما في عاجل الدنيا فصانع المعروف إلى من لا يشكره وأما عند الموت فعالم مفرط.  	ونختم بكلام نفيس للناقد البصير العلامة الألباني رحمه الله ذلك العالم  الرباني الذي لم يُعرَف عنه الوقوف على أبواب السلاطين ولم يطلب المناصب,  بل هُجرَ من دمشق الشام إلى الأردن بسبب مواقفه المستقلة وعاش بكد يدية  وعرق جبينة عصاميا ولم يحتج أحدا, بل الناس محتاجون اليه قال الشيخ رحمه  الله :  	خاتمة :  	ذلك قليل من كثير من إفتراءات الدكتور البوطي وترهاته الذي أشفق عليه ذلك  البعض أن قسونا عليه أحيانا في الرد ولعله قد تبين لهم أننا كنا معذورين في  ذلك وأننا لم نستوف حقنا منه بعد { وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها } , ولكن لن  نستطيع الإستيفاء لأن الإفتراء لا يجوز مقابلته بمثله وكل الذي صنعته أنني  بينت جهله في هذا العلم وتطفله عليه ومخالفته للعلماء وإفتراءه عليهم وعلى الأبرياء بصورة رهيبة[2] لا تكاد تصدق فمن شاء أن يأخذ فكرة سريعة عن ذلك فليرجع إلى فهرس الرسالة هذه ير العجب العجاب.  	هذا وهناك سبب أقوى استوجب القسوة المذكورة في الرد ينبغي على ذلك البعض  المشفق على الدكتور أن يدركه ألا وهو جلالة الموضوع وخطورته الذي خاض فيه  الدكتور بغير علم مع التبجح والإدعاء الفارغ الذي لم يسبق إليه فصحح أحاديث  وأخبارا كثيرة لم يقل بصحتها أحد وضعف أحاديث أخرى تعصبا للمذهب وهي ثابتة  عند أهل العلم بهذا الفن والمشرب مع جهله التام بمصطلح الحديث وتراجم  رواته وإعراضه عن الإستفادة من أهل العلم العارفين به ففتح بذلك بابا خطيرا  أمام الجهال وأهل الأهواء أن يصححوا من الأحاديث ما شاءوا ويضعفوا ما  أرادوا ( و من سن في الإسلام سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها و وزر من عمل بها إلى  يوم القيامة )  	 وسبحان الله العظيم إن الدكتور ما يفتأ يتهم السلفيين في جملة ما يتهمهم  به بأنهم يجتهدون في الفقه وإن لم يكونوا أهلا لذلك فإذا به يقع فيما هو شر  مما اتهمهم به تحقيقا منه للأثر السائر : ( من حفر بئرا لأخيه وقع فيه )  .(دفاع عن الحديث النبوي والسيرة ص1)( (دفاع عن الحديث النبوي والسيرة ص هـ  - ط : مؤسسة ومكتبة الخافقين )هـ.  	هذا والله من وراء القصد فإن أخطأنا فمن أنفسنا وإن أصبنا فمن الله وهو ولي التوفيق .    [1] ماأشبه اليوم بالبارحة  	[2] ماأشبه اليوم بالبارحة

----------

